# Test bridge and tap first without VM?



## peterchris (Nov 7, 2017)

Is it possible to first test a bridge and tap, and maybe even a virtual network interface, before applying it to a VM?  I imagine the virtual interface would not be the same one that the VM would create, but, this would be a nice troubleshooting step for getting bridged networking to work on VMs.  How could I do such a test?


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 7, 2017)

You could probably assign an IP to the tap interface and bring it up. If it's bridged to a physical network then you should be able to ping other hosts.


```
# ifconfig tap0 1.2.3.4/24 up
```


----------

